# Beardboy vs Aston Martin V8 Vantage



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Beardboy vs Aston Martin V8 Vantage *UPDATED**

Had to post this detail, as it's a stunning car! The noise from the 4.3 V8 is amazing! I'll apologise for the amount of images now. :lol:

Please note that the engine wasn't detailed, it was just looked at and the black bits wiped over, there was also no paint correction this time.

*Wheels & arches*
Bilberry wheel cleaner
APC
Various brushes
Tardis
Megs Endurance Gel (owner wanted them to shine!)

*Exhaust*
Autosol
Megs Metal Polish

*Paintwork*
Zaino Z7 & TBM
Zaino Z2
Swissvax Best of Show
Zaino Z8

*Interior*
APC
Einszett Dashboard spray
Hoovered out with George
All rubbish removed and coins (£140 notes!), other gubbins tidied.

*Before*



























































































































































































































































*Afters*










































































































































Me moving it :thumb:


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































That's it :thumb:

Sorry for ALL the pics, but i got a little click happy and so did my mate, who gave a helping hand 

Thanks for looking :thumb:

Mark


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

looks amazing mate, paint looks very glossy-wet. Will look forward to seeing the other pics tonight

Sean


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanking you :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice cant wait for the rest:thumb:


----------



## Pete_W (Sep 11, 2008)

niiiiice :argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmm nice! :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

*UPDATED*!

Pics and write-up above :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Simply stunning mate!! What a great car/colour combo! Great work!! I'm in love... (with the car!)


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Russ :thumb:

You're not wrong there mate, it's a perfect combo/car! :lol:

I'm in love with the noise!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent turn around.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmm

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Heeeey, nice turnaround Mark :thumb:

(good to see he saw sense...lol)

PS. a bit of shame with the scratch on the wheel though, for such an iconic motor


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I bl00dy would :thumb: but not in that colour 

Mark - nice finish you've achieved. shame you couldnt do a full correction though. Do you find z-5 adds anything z-2 doesnt on the darker colours?


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

it is a great shame he didnt go for the correction, just one thing i hope you took it round the block to get the rust off the rims


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave :thumb:

Yeah, shame about that scratch, and also a slight curbing on another one, but with them being dark, it doesn't stand out


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

gug - he took me around the block - What a car! Shame his TCS isn't working ATM though  It's going in to Aston to be repaired this week!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> I bl00dy would :thumb: but not in that colour
> 
> Mark - nice finish you've achieved. shame you couldnt do a full correction though. Do you find z-5 adds anything z-2 doesnt on the darker colours?


Damon - thanks :thumb:

Full correction is hopefully going to come, just got to talk to him a little more - luckily, he owns the gym i go to, so i see him several times a week - one day he'll give in! :lol:

As for Z2/Z5 i can't honestly comment on that, as i've not used the Z2 yet - i couldn't believe how easy it was to use though - still amazes me now this stuff!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Actually - i did use Z2 and not Z5 - my mistake! :lol:

It was a long day and i've just gone and looked at the bottles!


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Lovely shine there! :thumb: Nothing looks better than a freshly detailed black car. Oh and this isn't just any black car either...:lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks torby:thumb:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

beardboy said:


> gug - he took me around the block - What a car! Shame his TCS isn't working ATM though  It's going in to Aston to be repaired this week!


Shame its not working!!!!!!, if it was me i would have turned it off when he wasnt looking anyway!:thumb:

should have said to him "are you a man or a mouse" and bring the stig out in him

fair shout for getting a ride anyway!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah - no TCS in a car like that is just mad!

He gave it some 'spirited' driving, even without the TCS and kept saying 'i'm sure it shouldn't do that' :lol:


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Great job Mark, lovely motor.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Ben :thumb:

PS - loving those little 3" pads


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

MInt


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Fursecal


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous car:argie: stunning work on such an increditable car


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Mark, I love doing these as such a nice shape to _caress_...I mean wash!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks SaxoBoy :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Tim :thumb:

They do have some great curves on them - just working on the owner for correction so i can caress it more - however, he does want me to do it every week now! :lol:


----------



## laesq (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you take enough pics?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning car bud realy like that alot 

tom


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Tom


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

I sooooooo want one. Great job.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Johnny


----------

